
Brain Functions Can’t Be Pinpointed Like Towns on a Map; They’re Like a Symphony - robg
http://science.nationalgeographic.com/science/health-and-human-body/human-body/mind-brain/
======
sushi
Can someone direct me to some link, if there's any which has all this article
in one page. I might just get lost in 14 pages.

~~~
Bjoern
Open the page in print preview mode, all the content will be without annoying
pagingation and ads.

e.g. Firefox: File > Print Preview

